# CMOS Setup Always ask ?



## ompong75 (Jul 30, 2009)

Team,

Please help me im just new on pc world specially inside the pc. I need help why my pc everytime I start specially when it came from more than 8hrs not being used.
it goes ti CMOS setup, wherein i always input the current Time and DATE..
Is my CMOS battery is already weak ? 
The pc run very well after I input the current time..
Please help, I believe this is very simple to you guys/gals...

Thanks a lot in advance...Cheer up...


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

Are you saving the settings?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

If you are saving the settings, replace the CMOS battery.


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

Give us some spec's to work with, how old is the motherboard?


----------



## HD_Monkey (Apr 16, 2008)

Replace the battery.


----------



## ompong75 (Jul 30, 2009)

Yes I was able to save the date and time, and even the security password still can be saved...If the pc will not be used for longer time thats the time only date and time on cmos setup comes out.....
It is safe for long hour that cmos battery will be removed since I need to buy the replacement battery I would carry it for exact replacement...

Thanks to all advise....more power to techsupport...


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

It will be fine, just go to WalMart or a computer shop and for three to five bucks, this problem should be solved. Every place, even drug strores keep those little watch type batteries in stock. Let us know if you have difficulties with it.


----------

